# Meeting Frontier



## NightmarePatrol (Oct 11, 2004)

So yesterday we got transferred from Verizon to Frontier communications. We've been holding off on getting a bolt until the switch happened. Does anyone else have Frontier and are there any magic words or phrases we are going to need to use when ordering cable card for Bolt?. Are there any specific models that work better than other? Has anyone here had Frontier long term? I'm honestly a little concerned about them from what I've read. 

My wife is really excited about moving back to a TiVO since the DirectTV days of days gone by. 

Thanks!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

You might find some help here: https://www.dslreports.com/forum/r30672993-Frontier-Florida


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

NightmarePatrol said:


> So yesterday we got transferred from Verizon to Frontier communications. We've been holding off on getting a bolt until the switch happened. Does anyone else have Frontier and are there any magic words or phrases we are going to need to use when ordering cable card for Bolt?. Are there any specific models that work better than other? Has anyone here had Frontier long term? I'm honestly a little concerned about them from what I've read.
> 
> My wife is really excited about moving back to a TiVO since the DirectTV days of days gone by.
> 
> Thanks!


Because you are in a Verizon market being moved over, I'm not sure how many people are really going to have the same experience as you will. So you may have to be a guinea pig on this one. But these days getting a cablecard paired is rarely a major issue.


----------



## Althalus (Mar 29, 2016)

I am a Florida fios user. While I got the bolt the week before the change over, I can attest that the change over did not cause any problems with the cable card I got from Verizon. Though it did break HBO Go. Frontier said that should be fixed within the next few days. Something to do with moving the account information over to their servers.


----------



## NightmarePatrol (Oct 11, 2004)

Without going into a long story... getting to the right people order me a cable card has been an exercise in tolerance to say the least. No cable card ordered... yet anyhow.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

NightmarePatrol said:


> Without going into a long story... getting to the right people order me a cable card has been an exercise in tolerance to say the least. No cable card ordered... yet anyhow.


Have you tried going to the local office? You should be able to do a self-install.


----------



## NightmarePatrol (Oct 11, 2004)

There is no local frontier office. At least not yet. There was in issue for a lot of former verizon people where something happened during the account migration that caused us to show up as being "past due 60" with a zero balance. Because the account was flagged as past due they cannot initiate an order on it. So until they get that straightened out I can't get a cable card.


----------



## NightmarePatrol (Oct 11, 2004)

So I finally got to talk to someone today in tech support who told me Frontier does not handle cable cards at all because they don't handles TiVO's Since I don't know part/sku numbers I don't know what to ask him for. Can someone let me know what manufacturer/model works a bolt?

I'm a little dumbfounded I got this answer to tell you the truth. Especially from tech support


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

NightmarePatrol said:


> So I finally got to talk to someone today in tech support who told me Frontier does not handle cable cards at all because they don't handles TiVO's Since I don't know part/sku numbers I don't know what to ask him for. Can someone let me know what manufacturer/model works a bolt?
> 
> I'm a little dumbfounded I got this answer to tell you the truth. Especially from tech support


I don't know about areas where they bought out FIOS, but in most areas Frontier uses a completely different system that is pure IP based and doesn't support CableCARDs at all.


----------



## NightmarePatrol (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm in the Florida FiOS switchover group from Verizon and the people here have reported their units cut over with out any issues.


----------



## NightmarePatrol (Oct 11, 2004)

After some searching I cam up with a Motorola M-Card 514517-017-00

Does that sound right to anyone?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

NightmarePatrol said:


> After some searching I cam up with a Motorola M-Card 514517-017-00
> 
> Does that sound right to anyone?


The part number of an M-card I picked up on eBay is 514517-002-00. It doesn't work.


----------



## NightmarePatrol (Oct 11, 2004)

I got my information from this thread. It too says the 002 card is a no go and that the 514517-017-00 is the one required.


----------



## naranja (Jan 7, 2005)

NightmarePatrol said:


> So I finally got to talk to someone today in tech support who told me Frontier does not handle cable cards at all because they don't handles TiVO's...


I think the FCC would disagree:
https://www.fcc.gov/media/cablecard-know-your-rights

FYI, I don't think Frontier currently has the ability to pair cable cards with any customer owned Tivos. I've been told twice this week that they haven't got the "tool" from Verizon or haven't got it working. I'm waiting to hear back from a supervisor this afternoon. He said he may send someone out to pair my new Tivo, which sounds like a stalling tactic. How can a tech do the pairing without the "tool".

My new Tivo is a Roamio and I'm using the Verizon cable card out of my old Premiere


----------



## NightmarePatrol (Oct 11, 2004)

I haven't been able to give this too much attention as work has been keeping me overloaded. I mentioned that providing cable cards was not really an nicety on their part but a mandate by the feds. Maybe the next time I'll call it a streaming card. The guy I talked to had no idea what they were and he was actually in tech support. I suspect he was L1 support (maybe and L2), but still he should know about such things. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Jawa78 (Dec 16, 2008)

NightmarePatrol said:


> I haven't been able to give this too much attention as work has been keeping me overloaded. I mentioned that providing cable cards was not really an nicety on their part but a mandate by the feds. Maybe the next time I'll call it a streaming card. The guy I talked to had no idea what they were and he was actually in tech support. I suspect he was L1 support (maybe and L2), but still he should know about such things. I'll keep you updated.


Frontier CSR routing is alittle all over the place

Frontier has three TV platforms with two merging

Original FIOS TV platform basically verizon 7 years ago. It was from there first purchase from verizon with state that had fios ( mostly out west washington / orgeon / idaho and a hand full of others

Current platform Fios ( the latest platform that verizon been pushing with quantum dvrs aka arris vms 1101 ) This was from the buy out of CA, FL, TX

ATT Uverse IPTV system believe they call it Advantage TV From where they bought out ATT out of conneticut.

Got sent to the one people and they were like what cards . then realized iwas in florida and sent to fios people who at least knew what i was speaking of .


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

Jawa78 said:


> Frontier CSR routing is alittle all over the place
> 
> Frontier has three TV platforms with two merging
> 
> ...


AT&T doesn't support Cable cards and you probably got a CSR and Tech up in the NorthEast where Frontier purchased some systems from AT&T.

A friend of mine told me they were porting a Verizon Copper Landline as of 9 days ago Frontier. I told them lots of luck. Cannot wait to hear how long that one takes to complete, especially as they have no Frontier Account number to reference.


----------



## Jawa78 (Dec 16, 2008)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> AT&T doesn't support Cable cards and you probably got a CSR and Tech up in the NorthEast where Frontier purchased some systems from AT&T.
> 
> A friend of mine told me they were porting a Verizon Copper Landline as of 9 days ago Frontier. I told them lots of luck. Cannot wait to hear how long that one takes to complete, especially as they have no Frontier Account number to reference.


I only mention that because NightmarePatrol seem to be given the run around with Frontier.

I currently have 3 cable cards with out issues all in Ceton Infinitv 6 pcie cards. Though I currently have a Verizon Quantum DVR which unless they can fix i may just buy a tivo bolt


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

Jawa78 said:


> I only mention that because NightmarePatrol seem to be given the run around with Frontier.
> 
> I currently have 3 cable cards with out issues all in Ceton Infinitv 6 pcie cards. Though I currently have a Verizon Quantum DVR which unless they can fix i may just buy a tivo bolt


Totally understand.

Just suggesting that's probably what happened with Frontier calls getting transferred to NE Call Center who could be clueless on Cable Cards.

Not defending them - just doing an autopsy


----------



## naranja (Jan 7, 2005)

It took four calls for Frontier to get my "017" M card paired with my new Roamio. On the first three calls the reps understood about pairing but just couldn't get it done. The fourth call they did not seem to understand: "I'd like to pair your cable card with my Tivo." The supervisor insisted my account was not provisioned with the proper code to work with Tivo. After over an hour he finally saw the light and got me paired. 

I'm getting all my channels except the News channel pack but I think I'll give it a week or so, maybe they'll get it together.


----------



## NightmarePatrol (Oct 11, 2004)

I guess tomorrow I'll be getting back on the phone and trying to get the ball rolling on this. The FiOS DVR isn't the worst thing in the world and when paired with a chromecast we have all we need except the FiOS DVR doesn't work 100 percent as expected. Sure it's better than what the other terrestrial based operators offer, but it's not the TiVO my wife wants. I sure wished Frontier routed their calls better or would have boned up the whole staff on what they are now supporting.


----------



## Jawa78 (Dec 16, 2008)

NightmarePatrol said:


> I guess tomorrow I'll be getting back on the phone and trying to get the ball rolling on this. The FiOS DVR isn't the worst thing in the world and when paired with a chromecast we have all we need except the FiOS DVR doesn't work 100 percent as expected. Sure it's better than what the other terrestrial based operators offer, but it's not the TiVO my wife wants. I sure wished Frontier routed their calls better or would have boned up the whole staff on what they are now supporting.


Call this number 1.866.511.1523 office of the president they can have a Tier 2 tech call you if you still having issues.


----------



## NightmarePatrol (Oct 11, 2004)

Call 1
So I called again today. First a I got a CSR claimed to know what I was talking about, but could not help me, so they transferred me to someone who could help. That CSR said they could not help me but would get tech support on the line who would be able perform this herculean task. But first they had to verify my phone number, billing address, shoe size and how I take my coffee. So In the mean time I had burned up 25 minutes of my time and no tech support. Then the CSR came back on the line and said she was going to process my order. I made sure that she was ordering the 017 card. After another 10 minutes on hold she came back and said she could not complete my order and had to transfer me to the sales department. Then I reached an IVR system that would not read the tones from the phone. I was trapped in. I even tried the backup corded wall phone, no dice. There's 45 minutes down the tubes.

Call 2
So I called ... again. waited through 15 more minutes of stick-your-head-in-the-oven elevator muzak before someone finally came on the phone. Finally after talking to two more people for 30 more minutes I had to get transferred to customer service. Then they told me to call a different number.

Call 3
I called yet another toll free number and went through the motions and finally got someone on the line that knew what I was talking about, but he was in tech support and could not actually place an order. So I got transferred to another person who transferred me to someone else (read more awful hold music looping endlessly) Finally I reached someone who could help. Card ordered!

I spelled my name, repeated my phone number and last 4 digits of my social at least 20 times today.


Jeez!


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

NightmarePatrol said:


> Call 1
> So I called again today. First a I got a CSR claimed to know what I was talking about, but could not help me, so they transferred me to someone who could help. That CSR said they could not help me but would get tech support on the line who would be able perform this herculean task. But first they had to verify my phone number, billing address, shoe size and how I take my coffee. So In the mean time I had burned up 25 minutes of my time and no tech support. Then the CSR came back on the line and said she was going to process my order. I made sure that she was ordering the 017 card. After another 10 minutes on hold she came back and said she could not complete my order and had to transfer me to the sales department. Then I reached an IVR system that would not read the tones from the phone. I was trapped in. I even tried the backup corded wall phone, no dice. There's 45 minutes down the tubes.
> 
> Call 2
> ...


Considering all the issues my friends who work at Networks in LA where Frontier just took over from Verizon are telling me about, not the least of which, TVE and most VOD Channels missing, the transition is a giant Cluster F.


----------



## NightmarePatrol (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm just happy I actually got it taken care of. I ordered my 1TB Bolt last night from Amazon. They're down to $309.99 there at the moment in case anyone is interested.


----------



## NightmarePatrol (Oct 11, 2004)

Well, my bolt arrived today. The cable card shipped out yesterday from Frontier. 

So it's two day delivery from Amazon and two day shipping from Frontier.


----------



## thedtm (Apr 14, 2016)

So far Frontier just isn't quite there yet.. 

So I ordered the bolt off amazon for $255, then it went down to $232 and luckily I was able to price match. I get my bolt and order the CableCard from Verizon. I have FIOS TV/internet in Fontana, Southern California. The card comes AFTER the switch to Frontier, so I tried to activate it... no luck because my account wasn't in there system.. so I checked daily, and on the 11th I could finally link my Verizon account, so I call....

The first person (from the Philippines tech support) thought I was trying to add a WiFi card even after much explanation... that was an hour wasted on Tuesday. She gave me a different number to call, 1-877-547-9768 for FIOS Support. I called that night when I got off work and with this number I got US tech support.
Managed to pair the card, then the tivo got internet connection and decided to update and take an hour so I hang up. Afterwards I can see my channels, but I get a V52 error now. I call again later and get a great guy that was former TWC and actually knew what a CableCard was (he had used several for HTPC-DVRs). He managed to re-pair it, but has me go check the ONT, and my ONT had no video light. He told me he couldn't help, but to call back during the day an have 2 "codes" added to my account, FIDS1, and FIDS2 so that the proper video signal will be sent to my box.

I called back the next morning, they can't even lookup my account with their account number... Takes 10 minutes for them to find my account every time.. so I finally tell the CSR I need these codes added an the line drops.. so I call back again.. same thing happens. I have t-mobile and was using wifi calling.. I think my internet has been very flaky since the switch, I only notice with my t-mobile cell though since that's all I have time to use.

I call back after work, CSR wont add codes but goes through the whole process again... had to keep putting me on hold to talk to tier 2 support. I mention the codes again an again, but they don't listen.. They have me take out the card while they delete and re-added to their system (which she tells me locks up when she does it), had me reset my modem, reset my ONT, and I always get the same error.. V52. The CSR tries to open a ticket, but it crashes her PC, then she has a ticket but no "date". She talked to 2 different tier 2 people... no one cares about these "codes" I have.

I wanted to watch Kobe's last game so I just hang up at 7:40pm in a total pissed off mood. Luckily I have my parents DTV username and a way to airplay the video to my TV. Thankfully the game was entertaining..

Not sure where to go next, but I think Frontier needs a bit more time to figure out the cable cards...


----------



## NightmarePatrol (Oct 11, 2004)

Call this number, that's where I reached they guy who could activate a card, but could not order one.

877-600-1511

As a side note, our phone went out the other day. I called on my cell and the CSR wanted me to go out to the ONT and plug my phone in. I told her I had a cordless, she told me "that will work." She was right, but I wasn't about to go through hauling extension cords out and go through that exercise. The phone started working later that day anyhow. I'm actually concerned for when there's a real network problem and I need to speak with someone in L3 or L3. It's going to be fun...


----------



## larrs (May 2, 2005)

I'm in the Texas FiOS market that Frontier acquired and I have been watching Bolt prices carefully thinking of upgrading, but this is going to make me wait. I had enough difficulties when I had a Roamio exchanged under warranty and had a hell of a time getting the cable card re-paired by Verizon- I can only imagine what would happen with Frotier right now. I guess I will wait for the dust to settle. 

Luckily I have a couple of other choices with good deals in this market and only 6 months left on my contract. I am hopeful this is just growing pains. I have had one outage in two years with FiOS and I'd hate to leave. We'll see.


----------



## NightmarePatrol (Oct 11, 2004)

As soon as I get my cable card I'll let everyone know how it all went (or didn't)

For now I live in anticipation of the brown truck pulling up out front.


----------



## Grinner21 (Sep 29, 2015)

I jumped on the $232 Amazon deal for the Bolt, upgraded it immediately to 2TB, and am currently transferrring all my shows (which transfers all the suggestions as well!).

I just called Frontier CSR to see if there is a specific number to call to re-pair the cable card when I switch it out of my Roamio. The CSR was clueless and wanted to send ouit a tech to do it. I insisted that it could be doine over the phone in 5 minutes but she didn't understand. I gave up.

Thanks for that number, I'm in Tampa Bay too. I'll probably do it tomorrow as my shows are taking a long time to transfer over. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## NightmarePatrol (Oct 11, 2004)

I started my quest for a cable card on April 1, 2016

I finally got my cable card ordered April 10 and got an order number from Frontier.

I ordered my Bolt and mini on April 11

I got my bolt and mini on the 13th

I've been trying to get a tracking number for a week now from Frontier for my cable card.

I finally got someone on the phone who was helpful (that's one in about 20) After a lot of back and forth and hunting around she found the detail on my order. Frontier had ordered me... a phone. 

On the bright side she tells me it's being delivered tomorrow and that I need to refuse the shipment so I don't get stuck with a phone I don't need or want.

So she proceeded to look up cable cards. Can't find them, says they may be unsupported in my area. She tells me to wait and she wants to get to the bottom of this. After a while she comes back on the line and has it figured out and proceeds to (I hope) actually order me a... cable card. Sadly I am informed she has no way to overnight so I have to wait probably another week to get it. 

Additionally she escalated this to management so that cable cards are visible to the sales people by default.

So Erica on Ohio.. I finally got a rockstar rep at Frontier. If I get a cable card out of this you get all the credit!

Y'all are going to have to wait another week for the next installment of the saga.


----------



## thedtm (Apr 14, 2016)

NightmarePatrol said:


> Call this number, that's where I reached they guy who could activate a card, but could not order one.
> 
> 877-600-1511
> 
> As a side note, our phone went out the other day. I called on my cell and the CSR wanted me to go out to the ONT and plug my phone in. I told her I had a cordless, she told me "that will work." She was right, but I wasn't about to go through hauling extension cords out and go through that exercise. The phone started working later that day anyhow. I'm actually concerned for when there's a real network problem and I need to speak with someone in L3 or L3. It's going to be fun...


I tried this number... that was an epic failure ... the CSR thought something was wrong with the "cable"... ummm my old receiver works fine so NO...
The CSR had no idea what a cable card was.... I told her what it was... "i'll have to send someone out". I had someone at the door so I just hung up...


----------



## NightmarePatrol (Oct 11, 2004)

Wow, that's odd. I'm stating to thing these numbers all route to the same place. The all have the same sounding IVR menu with the same options. I suppose it's possible we're just getting put through the paces, but I really don't see how that would help.

The fact that it took me 18 days to actually get a cable card ordered is telling.


----------



## ogmiguel (Apr 20, 2016)

Im In a similar situation, former Verizon fios customer in California and now frontier communications customer. The transition has gone well , no down time on any of my three services. The only drawback has been, trying to add a cablecard to my account for new tivo bolt. Took several calls to cs/sales department and finally on 4/11 found someone that understood what a Cablecard is and could place an order for one.

I placed my order for a new cable card on April 11 and received a call on the 12 from cs, Denise informed me that there was a problem with my order and that she was calling to make it right and would make sure it would ship out. Yesterday April 20, I received a cable card via UPS, In the box was a cable card (Arris 514517-017-00) and a order sheet with no activation code inside. *

Does anyone know if can activate the card without a activation code?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ogmiguel said:


> I placed my order for a new cable card on April 11 and received a call on the 12 from cs, Denise informed me that there was a problem with my order and that she was calling to make it right and would make sure it would ship out. Yesterday April 20, I received a cable card via UPS, In the box was a cable card (Arris 514517-017-00) and a order sheet with no activation code inside. *
> 
> Does anyone know if can activate the card without a activation code?


It's the right card but you don't do the activation (provisioning), your cable feed does. When you plug it in, the pairing screen should appear with the codes you will need. The serial number should be written on the back of the card.


----------



## ogmiguel (Apr 20, 2016)

JoeKustra said:


> It's the right card but you don't do the activation (provisioning), your cable feed does. When you plug it in, the pairing screen should appear with the codes you will need. The serial number should be written on the back of the card.


Thanks! Whent through the pairing process with Frontier and they said can be up 24hrs for it to complete.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ogmiguel said:


> Thanks! Whent through the pairing process with Frontier and they said can be up 24hrs for it to complete.


That's either good or bad. It should take effect while you are on the phone, but they might have a third party doing it. From previous posts, a third party can't make things worse.


----------



## measel (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm in Texas and didn't even know the switch over happened. After reading all this I'm glad I got my cable cards back before the switch.


----------



## pwlcheng (Dec 6, 2007)

ogmiguel said:


> Thanks! Whent through the pairing process with Frontier and they said can be up 24hrs for it to complete.


May I have the details about the pairing process? Do you need to call them on the phone? and if you do, care to share the phone number here? Thanks !!


----------



## naranja (Jan 7, 2005)

The number I called that got me paired was (888)453-7622. Initially, they were the most confused of the numerous Frontier reps I got bumped around to. Finally, the supervisor figured out how to get my Tivo paired and he got it working while we were on the phone. I'm still missing four of the news channels but am going to save some aggravation and give it some more time before calling again.


----------



## pwlcheng (Dec 6, 2007)

naranja, thanks for the info. which news channels you are missing?
Recently I took my cc from my old HD XL and put it in my new Bolt, I got most of the channels except the FOX channels and FXHD. I'm in no rush to re-pair it and don't want to spend too much time on the phone with clueless tech.


----------



## pwlcheng (Dec 6, 2007)

ogmiguel said:


> Thanks! Whent through the pairing process with Frontier and they said can be up 24hrs for it to complete.


ogmiguel, care to share details of your pairing experience?


----------



## naranja (Jan 7, 2005)

pwlcheng said:


> naranja, thanks for the info. which news channels you are missing?...


Looks like I'm missing all the channels in my "News & Info" channel pack, CNBC, Fox news, nat geo, discovery, etc.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

naranja said:


> Looks like I'm missing all the channels in my "News & Info" channel pack, CNBC, Fox news, nat geo, discovery, etc.


Is your card actually paired or just activated? What does the cablecard screen tell you? You can verify the pairing status there. If it is paired then it is a headend issue.


----------



## naranja (Jan 7, 2005)

rainwater said:


> Is your card actually paired or just activated? What does the cablecard screen tell you? You can verify the pairing status there. If it is paired then it is a headend issue.


I worked my way through all the Cable Card Menus and didn't see a clear indication that I was paired. What exactly am I looking for? I am getting all my other channels including Showtime and HBO. Thanks


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

One indication (for an M-Card) is in the Cable Card Network. The VCTID should be a number, not blank. The OOB Msgs: should move when you refresh. Under Conditional Access, the VAL: should not be blank. This is on a Roamio.

One item in the TiVo box Diagnostics, near the end, shows the cable card info. Channel List Received should be Yes. VCT ID is also there.

Since you have some channels, likely your provisioning is incorrect. You're not getting what you pay for.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

naranja said:


> I worked my way through all the Cable Card Menus and didn't see a clear indication that I was paired. What exactly am I looking for? I am getting all my other channels including Showtime and HBO. Thanks


Is your cablecard Motorola or SA/Cisco?

Cisco: https://support.tivo.com/articles/T...ooting-Roamio-Series-and-Premiere-Series-DVRs
Motorola: https://support.tivo.com/articles/T...ooting-Roamio-Series-and-Premiere-Series-DVRs

Motorola cards are easy as you should see "Con: Yes" and "Val: V" and "Auth:S".


----------



## naranja (Jan 7, 2005)

rainwater said:


> Is your cablecard Motorola or SA/Cisco?
> Motorola cards are easy as you should see "Con: Yes" and "Val: V" and "Auth:S".


Thanks, It's a Motorola card and I am paired.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

naranja said:


> Thanks, It's a Motorola card and I am paired.


Sounds like it is a configuration issue at the headend then. The problem with these issues is it is rare you will get someone in tech support to understand the issue.


----------



## thedtm (Apr 14, 2016)

I still don't have video signal.. several calls later... lots of reboots... they wanted to send someone out so I said sure... was supposed to be today... the guy even called to confirm yesterday.... and no show.. and no phone call telling me that either... yaaay frontier great support!


----------



## NightmarePatrol (Oct 11, 2004)

At least you have a cable card. I've been waiting since the 18th and STILL haven't received my card. I have at least managed to speak with some people that are not completely clueless and they are ordering another one for me. I wish I could send them an invoice for the number of hours I have spent on the phone trying to track stuff down


----------



## NightmarePatrol (Oct 11, 2004)

As I side note I am now hearing the Frontier "on ignore" muzak in my sleep. I may need therapy.


----------



## thedtm (Apr 14, 2016)

I am still trying to get this figured out... no luck yet.

Lots of calls, call backs, nasty emails (frontier loves to close tickets even when it isn't resolved!!!) and still the same error, V52..

Any ideas??


----------



## bradl (Apr 17, 2016)

NightmarePatrol said:


> At least you have a cable card. I've been waiting since the 18th and STILL haven't received my card.


Waiting since 16 April here.

Four customer service chats, all ending with claims the order closes "in two days" or "it was shipped" (but can't provide tracking number or even say what method used to ship).

I've already ordered and received a Bolt, agonized over the noise it makes for week or so, sent it back, and received its replacement from Amazon. (I'm afraid to plug this one in since I fear it will make the exact same noise. Maybe later. Focusing my venting on Frontier for today  )

I prefer the online chats so far since I can work and do other things while the window counts down to my queue position rather than listen to hold music and announcements, but I think a call has to be next.


----------



## NightmarePatrol (Oct 11, 2004)

So here's my latest.
The cable card ordered on April 18th never came.
My third call was last Friday. The person said they ordered a cable card and the order didn't show up on my profile until this morning. There was also an indicator for me to call because "Order#xxxxx needs your attention!" 

So I call and get transferred around and got reassured they knew what I needed. Then someone comes on the phone and wants to know if 6 feet was okay. What? Somehow they dropped the card and though I wanted to order a cable. I'm in the TV business (sort of in a weird way) as it is and have access to miles of RG6 and other stuff. So after going through the long winded explanation I get transferred to tech support. He tells me "well sale should do this." Sales are the ones who transferred me to you via half the other people in your call center. So again (for the third time) I have a cable card ordered. I asked him to PLEASE over night this as this has been going on for 33 days now. I have a Bolt and mini sitting on a shelf in their boxes doing nothing at the moment. 

FWIW, don't even think you will ever, *ever*, EVER get a tracking number from Frontier. 

So I have been promised a cable card by Thursday, though the month and year were not clearly specified in that promise.


----------



## bradl (Apr 17, 2016)

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## NightmarePatrol (Oct 11, 2004)

I've honestly never experienced anything like this. Incompetence and apathy have achieved levels I've never seen before. When you do finally reach someone who cares and gets what you want, you end up getting tripped up by the next idiot down the line. I was going to say something about monkeys, typewriters and Shakespeare but I decided not to offend the monkeys.


----------



## bradl (Apr 17, 2016)

Just finished my hour-long call and I can't fault the actual folks on the phone they have been universally polite so far and seem to have every intention of being helpful. 

Today I learned that about three days after I ordered the card it was somehow cancelled, even though the order was marked complete and I was assured by three different online chat reps that it was on its way. Meanwhile the 2.99 rental was camping out on my services charges. 

So now another order is in and another shipping wait-time countdown clock starts.

And a credit is applied to my account. Lord I hope that doesn't have some unintended consequence.


----------



## NightmarePatrol (Oct 11, 2004)

I tried calling yesterday from work to get a status. I have been calling the main number selecting the #4 twice for other.something else. That seems to at least direct the call to an on shore call center. The CSR I spoke to said the (alleged) cable card was shipped out fedex and was trying to get a tracking number whe the call dropped. This was different from the standard UPS shipments I have been promised in the past. We shall see.


----------



## i2k (Apr 3, 2008)

FWIW you used to be able to go to a Verizon (now Frontier) shop front and pick up a cable card/return a cable card. (for those in Tampa, there is a store front in the Dale Mabry / Carollwood area)


----------



## naranja (Jan 7, 2005)

NightmarePatrol said:


> I tried calling yesterday from work to get a status. I have been calling the main number selecting the #4 twice for other.something else. That seems to at least direct the call to an on shore call center. The CSR I spoke to said the (alleged) cable card was shipped out fedex and was trying to get a tracking number whe the call dropped. This was different from the standard UPS shipments I have been promised in the past. We shall see.


The good news is that if you ever do get a cable card they will be able to pair it. It only took me a couple of weeks, half a dozen calls and four hours on the phone to get the verizon card from my Premier paired with my new Roamio. 

Honestly, it looks like it may be time for you to file an online complaint with the FCC.


----------



## pwlcheng (Dec 6, 2007)

i2k said:


> FWIW you used to be able to go to a Verizon (now Frontier) shop front and pick up a cable card/return a cable card. (for those in Tampa, there is a store front in the Dale Mabry / Carollwood area)


The important part is "USED TO BE".


----------



## NightmarePatrol (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm in Tampa (well Pasco) and if there was a Frontier store here I would have shown up already. If I don't get my cable card and find out there IS one I'll be there!


----------



## bradl (Apr 17, 2016)

I wonder if field techs stock cards (or can get them easier than we can). Maybe it's all a ploy to convince us a chargeable truck roll is a preferable option.


----------



## thebotti39 (Mar 11, 2016)

I am getting FIOS tomorrow and they are bring the cable cards, i have a Roamio and a bolt and 3 minis, hope it goes smooth, any suggestions?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

thebotti39 said:


> I am getting FIOS tomorrow and they are bring the cable cards, i have a Roamio and a bolt and 3 minis, hope it goes smooth, any suggestions?


Valium.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> Valium.


Or bourbon.


----------



## thebotti39 (Mar 11, 2016)

That bad? Noooooooooo


----------



## pwlcheng (Dec 6, 2007)

NightmarePatrol said:


> I'm in Tampa (well Pasco) and if there was a Frontier store here I would have shown up already. If I don't get my cable card and find out there IS one I'll be there!


Even if you have a Frontier store near you, it will be a trip for nothing.
That's what happened to me few weeks ago. I spent less than a minute in the store. I was thinking I can get a cable card for my new Bolt, but when I arrived, there was six staff members standing there with no customers, one of the ladies wave at me and asking what I need, I said I like to get a cable card. Without thinking, she just told me that I have to call the Support to order one because they don't issue or stock any cable card in the store anymore.


----------



## Grinner21 (Sep 29, 2015)

I finally got around to switching my boxes over. After the switch, I could get all channels except the Fox ones, so I called the 888-453-7622 number and got tech support. He seemed to know what I was talking about but it took 10 minutes to get him to understand that it needed re-pairing. 

After that didn't work, he then deleted the old information and tried to re-add it. That didn't work so I asked him to make sure we had the correct numbers. The Host id was incorrect so we went through that again.

After that didn't work, he got a buddy of his to check and see what was happening. He said he would have to rebuild the account, which he did. Slowly, things began to work, and after a little over an hour, I got all my channels back.

Not too bad but frustrating, really, for what should be a simple thing to do.

Now I have swapped my Roamio and my Bolt over, I have sound but no picture through my 4K receiver... ( I found this eventually after switching out my HDMI cables, that I plugged into a different HDMI port on my 4K TV and voila! all was well).


----------



## NightmarePatrol (Oct 11, 2004)

Well at least you got a cable card. I am on hold again as I type this

Order one - Got set a telephone system
Order two - never arrive
Order three - never arrived
Order four - was to have been sent out overnight. on Tuesday.


----------



## NightmarePatrol (Oct 11, 2004)

Just got off the phone after two hours. I did reach someone in Polk County, FL who was actually very helpful. They have confirmed that my cable card was in fact shipped, but again... no tracking number is available. So I don't know if it's coming fedEx, UPS, USPS, Pony Express or by Passenger Pigeon. They told me that If I don't have it my mid week next week to call back. If I don't get it by then I'll be digging for email/snail mail addresses in executive management.

Frontier seems to be one very disorganized organization.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

NightmarePatrol said:


> Just got off the phone after two hours. I did reach someone in Polk County, FL who was actually very helpful. They have confirmed that my cable card was in fact shipped, but again... no tracking number is available. So I don't know if it's coming fedEx, UPS, USPS, Pony Express or by Passenger Pigeon. They told me that If I don't have it my mid week next week to call back. If I don't get it by then I'll be digging for email/snail mail addresses in executive management.
> 
> Frontier seems to be one very disorganized organization.


Who's who:
http://finance.yahoo.com/q/pr?s=FTR+Profile

I had to write a letter (yes, paper) to get my cable working right. Nice thing about public companies. Start at the President/CEO and work down.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

NightmarePatrol said:


> Just got off the phone after two hours. I did reach someone in Polk County, FL who was actually very helpful. They have confirmed that my cable card was in fact shipped, but again... no tracking number is available. So I don't know if it's coming fedEx, UPS, USPS, Pony Express or by Passenger Pigeon. They told me that If I don't have it my mid week next week to call back. If I don't get it by then I'll be digging for email/snail mail addresses in executive management.
> 
> Frontier seems to be one very disorganized organization.


At this point, a FCC complaint may be your only option. At least then you will have to get a response.


----------



## NightmarePatrol (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm going to give them until the middle of next week. The offshore CSR's are awful and have only told me they can't help and have me call another number. The onshore CSR's a pretty helpful, but and will stick with and do as much as they can, but from what I can tell the business is internally fragmented and the CSR's aren't terribly empowered to do much but try to chase stuff down until they hit a dead end. I've been as nice as I possibly can because they personally didn't screw things up, but I make sure they understand how exasperated I am.


----------



## bradl (Apr 17, 2016)

Yes, the no tracking number business is insane. For each iteration you're expected to wait the FULL MAXIMUM of the tracking window so your only recourse is to trigger Yet Another transaction and starting over with the same lengthy window. It's bonkers.


----------



## NightmarePatrol (Oct 11, 2004)

Holy Crap, UPS just dropped of the cable card. Now the fun of activating it begins.

SOmehow I am envisioning a non stop stream of one clueless L1 rep after another.

We'll see.


----------



## NightmarePatrol (Oct 11, 2004)

Wow, I got paired on the first call! 

Now I have to wait for the bolt to download updates and then I have to make sure everything works and then I have to set up a mini.


----------



## thedtm (Apr 14, 2016)

I am very jealous.. Congrats on getting it working!
Still a no go for me.. error V52... I had tivo and frontier on the phone together.. first Tivo tech was very lacking in initiative... I went to customer care to ask for a few free months and he sent me to a "better" tech.. tried to tell me I needed a POE filter (not needed for FIOS from what I have read.....) Now he thinks I need an amplifier... possible...


----------



## NightmarePatrol (Oct 11, 2004)

I have no filters and connect via MOCA. I hooked up my mini and am no waiting for it to get it's key from the bolt. I was told by tivo tech support it can take anywhere from 2 to 72 hours for this to happen. Really, 72 hours seems like a long time to me to cough up a key.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

NightmarePatrol said:


> I have no filters and connect via MOCA. I hooked up my mini and am no waiting for it to get it's key from the bolt. I was told by tivo tech support it can take anywhere from 2 to 72 hours for this to happen. Really, 72 hours seems like a long time to me to cough up a key.


Your account on TiVo.com will show both devices. Then make each do a connection. They should pickup their data that way. If they don't show on your account, don't waste time with manual connects.

I know you didn't ask, but when someone gets new stuff, it's best to connect everything and let it acquire the updates. This saves time after your cable card is installed.


----------



## NightmarePatrol (Oct 11, 2004)

Is there any way to stop the bolt from recording everything? The one pass is set up to record new episodes only but it seems to be recording every episode there is of certain shows. Is there a how to/guide for dummies anywhere. This is way different than the last TiVO device we had 10 years.

No sync up yet. Is there a way to manually get the bold to manually sync up so it can get it's keys?

Thanks!


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

NightmarePatrol said:


> Is there any way to stop the bolt from recording everything? The one pass is set up to record new episodes only but it seems to be recording every episode there is of certain shows. Is there a how to/guide for dummies anywhere. This is way different than the last TiVO device we had 10 years.


Recordings from OnePasses use the exact same rules that TiVos have been using for over 10 years. The issue with setting them up on a new box is any episode that aired in the last 28 days will be considered new. So you will see a lot of recordings initially, but if you set it up to record "New", then it will be back to normal once it records those initial recordings. Also, any episode missing the original air date will record (this is no different than any other TiVo).


----------



## NightmarePatrol (Oct 11, 2004)

Well the mini sync happened last night. We are all set except, even getting the pesky remote code for the Olevia TV we have in the bedroom.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

NightmarePatrol said:


> Well the mini sync happened last night. We are all set except, even getting the pesky remote code for the Olevia TV we have in the bedroom.


If the Syntax codes don't work, you will probably be out of luck with that TV. You can always try a code search.


----------



## pwlcheng (Dec 6, 2007)

NightmarePatrol said:


> Wow, I got paired on the first call!


Do you happen to remember which phone number you called? If you do, please share with me. I am using my old cable card from my HDXL in my new Bolt and it needs to be paired. Appreciate if you can share your pairing experience. Thank you.


----------



## NightmarePatrol (Oct 11, 2004)

I called the phone number listed on the frontier site (800.921.8101) and went to tech support from the IVR menu. I must have gotten lucky because the tech I got went back and forth with someone in L3 to get it going. It took about an hour, part of which was me not having the information needed from the installer menu selection. It took longer than I wanted (about an hour but at least the tech stuck with me and didn't give up like so many CSR's did with me trying to get the cable card.


----------



## NightmarePatrol (Oct 11, 2004)

rainwater said:


> If the Syntax codes don't work, you will probably be out of luck with that TV. You can always try a code search.


I found them. I tried the Syntax codes and they didn't work but I found an old code list and the 0342 worked. We're done!


----------



## thedtm (Apr 14, 2016)

finally got things working... required a new bolt.... I gotta tell ya, tivo support is pretty bad... like pulling teeth to get them to actually troubleshoot.. once I asked for a initial extension on my free year of service they found someone in tech support who cared and did more than "just get another mcard, some people take 10 to get it working"... and in the end.. they re-started my free year as well... It is pretty awesome though.. loving the tivo!


----------

